# Reasonable Game Ideas



## Hooky (Nov 27, 2013)

Imagine that you were given complete control over a games company for one project. What would be in that game? What story, mechanics, art, sound and genre would it have? I'm interested to know.:-?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2013)

If I were head of Nintendo, I would demand the immediate American release of Mother 3. Who's with me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sScHQrPJ4FU


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Artistic story through the mind of a madman where you would see his mental state as it deteriorates in the clasps of schizofrenia and other illnesses. 
If you've seen The Cell you know what kind of a journey I'm talking about.
Mechanics would revolve mostly around the "press W simulator" dear esther was, but with more interactivity, clues to follow and eventually after each journey (or a therapy session) you would have to piece those clues together. 
Replayability with different triggers/origins for his illness and different motives for their study, prevent a crime or prevent a suicide.
You'd progress as a psychiatrist/psychologist like you do in LA noire, where you start from shit and move on to interesting cases, but this would mainly be for one or two time sessions, sort of like side quests. The main story would be about a single person.

I'm a boring person and I'd play this

E: more stuff.
You'd have Skyrim kind of events too, while inside the mind, but not much fighting.
You would be exposed to ugly thoughts and scenes, and in murderous individuals you'd have to go through their fantasies of murder and whatnot.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 27, 2013)

So does it _have_ to be me taking over an existing game company or can it just be like this independent thing?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, if I were a big wig for Nintendo, perhaps even the company's president.

Then again, they wouldn't let me, a foreigner, be in charge of a Japanese company. I've got as much of a chance at that as Apple Computers does.

Anyway, if I was, I would...

-Make a console that does the same graphical capabilities as other consoles.
-Have commercials made to target broader audiences.
-Create an all-new IP (or 2) that will earn an M-rating to get a new audience.
-Figure out how to make games and consoles work with the changing technology.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Oh, if I were a big wig for Nintendo, perhaps even the company's president.
> 
> Then again, they wouldn't let me, a foreigner, be in charge of a Japanese company. I've got as much of a chance at that as Apple Computers does.
> 
> ...


Why suffice with a console that was on par with cirrent ones? Why not make a better one?
This thread is an entirely hypothetical one, so do let your mind go wild.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Why suffice with a console that was on par with cirrent ones? Why not make a better one?
> This thread is an entirely hypothetical one, so do let your mind go wild.



I was trying to be realistic.

But since you put it that way...

-Make said console 0.5 times more powerful than the other ones.
-Have EXCELLENT launch titles for it.
-Make games for it from OTHER Nintendo IPs that aren't Mario, Pokemon or Zelda.
-Make a FANTASTIC Mario game for it because we can't do this without Mario.
-Big emphasis on cross-platform play for third-party titles.
-Make it a console that's easy to make games for.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 27, 2013)

Two words: Multiplayer. Roguelikes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd like to revisit classic horror games like the old Silent Hill or Resident Evil games but present them in a form that keeps a similar experience, yet takes away the clunkiness found in those games and build on that old formula, as opposed to abandon it for action-based third person shooters.

The potential found in Resident Evil: Outbreak's ideas would be my biggest inspiration.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 27, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Two words: Multiplayer. Roguelikes.



OH THE HORROR! THE DELICIOUS HORROR!

I would work with Lobar on this.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 27, 2013)

Murderer tournament: the most famous killas of history all put into to a tournament . lucifur is dying of old age and he needs a heir to his throne. Who will become the big scary devil man: OJ, Osama bin Ladin, hitler, some scary clown, Stalin, that navy seal who wrote that 3 paragraph threat, gehnkis khan, and a bunch of other dudes. 

First person shooter made in the unreal engine with over 25 guns !  Soundtrack by renard queenston, some synth dudes, and bobby prince(doom soundtrack guy). made with super good graphics that you need 16 gb of ram to play. 

Tons of character customization . Have you ever wanted to dress up hitler like a Japanese school girl , now you can!


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd make an FPS with QTE gunfights.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd release Nintendo products in any country that doesn't have them. Except North Korea, nobody even wants them around.


----------



## Hooky (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Artistic story through the mind of a madman where you would see his mental state as it deteriorates in the clasps of schizofrenia and other illnesses.
> If you've seen The Cell you know what kind of a journey I'm talking about.
> Mechanics would revolve mostly around the "press W simulator" dear esther was, but with more interactivity, clues to follow and eventually after each journey (or a therapy session) you would have to piece those clues together.
> Replayability with different triggers/origins for his illness and different motives for their study, prevent a crime or prevent a suicide.
> ...


Actually, that could work. I'd give it a try at least.


----------



## Hooky (Nov 28, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> So does it _have_ to be me taking over an existing game company or can it just be like this independent thing?


I suppose it could be an independent thing. It really wouldn't matter tbh (or at least to me)


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Artistic story through the mind of a madman where you would see his mental state as it deteriorates in the clasps of schizofrenia and other illnesses.
> If you've seen The Cell you know what kind of a journey I'm talking about.
> Mechanics would revolve mostly around the "press W simulator" dear esther was, but with more interactivity, clues to follow and eventually after each journey (or a therapy session) you would have to piece those clues together.
> Replayability with different triggers/origins for his illness and different motives for their study, prevent a crime or prevent a suicide.
> ...



I really like this idea.  However, most game companies probably wouldn't be able to execute it properly.  If anything, they would need to do their reasearch (talk to third party professionals such as psychiatrists and doctors, or even interview someone who isn't the most...  Stable person in the world, but still sane enough to explain his experiences).  I may be just spouting nonsense at this point, but I would love to see this game brought out with proper execution.


----------



## Jags (Nov 28, 2013)

Pokemon MMO. 

But if I were going for something more original?

A sort of Jekyll/Hyde style game, where you control two seperate characters based on the time/setting. It'd be set making the player an investigator, who during the day has to sneak around buildings and homes gathering information for a case, and during the night a monster that goes round beating the everloving shit into people associated with the case. it'd be interesting if the protagonist had no clue he was the night-walking beater as well, so investigating his own crimes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 29, 2013)

Lessee... I have plenty.


A Survival horror game wherein you control one of eight protagonists. Just like in Forbidden Siren (The first, I don't know about the others) you control the characters as they progress through a certain stage - wherein they have to accomplish something such as escape or find shelter. For some mysterious reason, it's the middle of the night and there are no grown-ups in town. What's worse, the characters are apparently being stalked by monsters. Oh, notice I said grown-ups... because the characters are all children.

All eight are being stalked by monsters who are based off of their own irrational childhood fears. These monsters include stuff like a face on a wall that tries to start closing the room in on its victim. Humpty Dumpty (think like that hideous Kinder surprise commercial) who tricks its victim into nearing it. Pencil Face and the Clowns who actively stalk their victim. Noodle babies who appear in a perfect formation and slowly arrive. Something in the vein of PInk Elephants on Parade (seriously that scene scared a lot of kids.) that appears out of nowhere then gradually devolves into pure chaos the more scared its victim gets. Then Alert, who has no physical form and relies entirely off of audio cues. The only way you know Alert is in the room with you?

This. http://www.missingkids.com/en_US/other/amberalert.wav

Immediately after you hear that noise, a voice starts speaking to you - warning you to get to shelter immediately and advising you about all sorts of dangers. The way to beat it? Do exactly as it says - get to shelter until alert leaves the room. As Alert closes in on you, however, the warnings become more and more frantic... and yet the voice is delivered in a rather calm monotone. "Get to shelter quickly. Get to shelter. GET. TO. SHELTER. NOW. GET TO SHELTER IMMEDIATELY. THERE IS NOW NO HOPE FOR YOU." and then your character screams as the screen goes black. 

Similar to Alert is "Warning". It is the complete antithesis to "Alert" - instead it works through reverse psychology. Warning always announces where in the room it is (Even though you cannot see it) and that it is going to get you - it warns you waht NOT to do. the closer it gets to you, the louder and more frenzied it sounds, announcing more how it is going to get you.

"I am on the fourth step - and I am going to get you." means "Do not go on the stairs."
"I am outside your window... and I am GOING TO GET YOU!"

Instead of your character screaming and getting a blank screen, if you die to Warning... it simply goes black, and oyu hear Warning saying, "AND I *GOT* YOU!"


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Pokemon MMO.
> 
> But if I were going for something more original?
> 
> A sort of Jekyll/Hyde style game, where you control two seperate characters based on the time/setting. It'd be set making the player an investigator, who during the day has to sneak around buildings and homes gathering information for a case, and during the night a monster that goes round beating the everloving shit into people associated with the case. it'd be interesting if the protagonist had no clue he was the night-walking beater as well, so investigating his own crimes.


I had a good idea for a Pokemon mmo. First person shooter with 4 factions fighting for supremacy. Swords and guns are equipable by most Pokemon . Imagine being a swellow and dropping a exploding pokeball dude and then shopping in for some run and gun action with a super shotgun. Huge boss battles with legendary pokedudes as well. Also dress up your Pokemon and color em however you want.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 29, 2013)

Honestly, I'd like to make a game of what the Fable series _should have been. _I'm not sure anyone could call my ideas reasonable though, since in my mind, it would be more sandbox and less linear, similar to how Mass Effect was, but better. A few things I'd include or do some serious expanding on:

- Option to get scars as you get hit in battle. 
- More expansive spell selection and spell combination possibilities
- More options for weapon evolution and less predictability on it(as in more factors than "what have you killed a lot of and are you leaning more toward good or evil - and having weapons evolve based on singular choices in the game, but different choices during each play through so you never know when it's coming)
- Have the game multilayered so that one, two, or even three play-throughs doesn't get you all of the choices and consequences(this choice gives you that choice which gives you this other choice, and different combinations give different outcomes, including the game ending)
- Have the mini-games the jobs gave you(cutting wood, blacksmithing, bartending, etc.) be a lot less boring than "press a button at the right time"
- A bit more character customization options
- Some side quests pop up after the main storyline is completed that are unique to the ending you got
- Wider weapon selection
- Cool finishing moves on enemies, such as in Skyrim or Prince of Persia

Probably a few things I'm forgetting on this list, but either way, I'm not sure anyone could call it reasonable at that point. It would likely end up as some giant multi-disc monstrosity that wouldn't be a feasible sell at standard video game prices.


----------



## Leo McDowd (Nov 29, 2013)

I would create a multiplayer RPG or FPS that has a cross-platform userbase.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd make a dating sim featuring  FAF personalities. I can use my private fanfictions as a base.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

Make a voiced based Fighting game.

The louder you are, The higher the damage.


SirRob said:


> I'd make a dating sim featuring  FAF personalities. I can use my private fanfictions as a base.


Why would anyone wanna date unlikable losers?


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 29, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Artistic story through the mind of a  madman where you would see his mental state as it deteriorates in the  clasps of schizofrenia and other illnesses.
> If you've seen The Cell you know what kind of a journey I'm talking about.
> Mechanics would revolve mostly around the "press W simulator" dear  esther was, but with more interactivity, clues to follow and eventually  after each journey (or a therapy session) you would have to piece those  clues together.
> Replayability with different triggers/origins for his illness and  different motives for their study, prevent a crime or prevent a suicide.
> ...



Those are getting more and more popular with the indie guys. The  limited resources they have to use force them to be creative, where the  big guys just throw cash at the project thinking that people are afraid  of fully defined character models and decent writing and atmosphere can  jump off the nearest bridge. But this is a cool idea. Needs to be a bit  more fleshed out and the characters written out a whole lot better than  the cell, but this might be good.



Cyanide_tiger said:


> Honestly, I'd like to make a game of what the Fable series _should have been. _I'm  not sure anyone could call my ideas reasonable though, since in my  mind, it would be more sandbox and less linear, similar to how Mass  Effect was, but better. A few things I'd include or do some serious  expanding on:
> 
> - Option to get scars as you get hit in battle.
> - More expansive spell selection and spell combination possibilities
> ...



Seeing as Molynuex  promised most of this for the first game I'm pretty sure it's more than  reasonable to expect it by the 3rd. They actually seemed to remove alot  of content as the series goes on. Most of your ideas are actually not  that hard to put in for a good sized studio. 
-The scars can be  simple texture modifications(which if I remember they had nicely in the  first game).(recycle old code and make a few simple textures. low cost)
-The spell list can be expanded by changing a couple variables and  changing the particle effects of current ones.(low cost, can be done in  an afternoon)
-The weapon evolution would actually need a bit more  variables with a better way to calculate it. It was nice, but it felt  half assed.(This would actually take a bit more time and cash. Probably  be able to base a whole game around this mechanic)
-I could've sworn  the multilayered gameplay was advertised for all of them. Yet good old  Lionhead: We overpromise.(This would be costly, but come on people. YOU  SAID IT WAS OUR WORLD TO SHAPE!)
-The QTE jobs did suck. hard. Is  something requiring skill too much to ask for?(If done smartly it might  not cost that much. even just a crafting system to make pies would  probably work better)
-The character options available were just sad.(I think I'm loosing the will to live looking at this)
-The post-main quests would be cool(Take a fraction of the main story time/budget and there you go)
-Weapons, see above magic thing(I think I need a drink)
-They actually attempted this for 3, but they were way too few.(An increase in advertising budget is needed)

Ok  to Sarcastic, Cyanide, and anyone who suffered through that rant I'm  sorry for nerding out. Game design is the one thing that I'm somewhat  good at so I can get into it.
Now for my own 2 cents:

The game  I want to make is a turn based strategy that focus on managing the crew  of an airship in a steampunk world. Trader, privateer, pirate whatever  you want to get into. Think about something like Jagged Alliance 2 or the original X-com. Sadly though I'm not skilled enough to pull off something like this.

I'd  also like to work on an FPS MMO that focuses on being on a ship on a  mostly water covered world. You and your friends crew the ship, explore  the the few remaining land masses, swamplands, and flooded ruins of once  great metropolises. But this is going to take alot more cash than I've  got right now.

I'm working on a game right now however, an FPS  where you play as a security officer that has to investigate ships and  stop smugglers from entering Federation space. It's not fully what I want to do, but it's what I can try and do with my current skill set.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 29, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> Seeing as Molynuex  promised most of this for the first game I'm pretty sure it's more than  reasonable to expect it by the 3rd. They actually seemed to remove alot  of content as the series goes on. Most of your ideas are actually not  that hard to put in for a good sized studio.
> -The scars can be  simple texture modifications(which if I remember they had nicely in the  first game).(recycle old code and make a few simple textures. low cost)
> -The spell list can be expanded by changing a couple variables and  changing the particle effects of current ones.(low cost, can be done in  an afternoon)
> -The weapon evolution would actually need a bit more  variables with a better way to calculate it. It was nice, but it felt  half assed.(This would actually take a bit more time and cash. Probably  be able to base a whole game around this mechanic)
> ...



Huh, I didn't realize so much of this was actually possible(it's been a while since I've done any console gaming and I don't know shit about game design or programming). Just a couple of things to give my thoughts on in no particular order:

- The weapon evolution system was entirely half-assed. It felt like it was stuck in as either a last minute add-on or something they wanted to include but kept getting shoved to the side and didn't get the attention it truly deserved.
- I forgot they actually did include an attempt at including the cool finishing moves, but that also felt so half-assed, I apparently entirely forgot about it. Really thinking back on it now, I think there were only two or maybe three per weapon type. Personally, I'd also enjoy a dash of the execution moves in... I think it was one of the Godfather games? Such as, if you're using a pistol and hit the combination of buttons to execute when it's applicable, you crack the enemy in the face with a pistol whip, grab him around the shoulders/neck in a half-headlock, and put the barrel under his chin and pull the trigger. Or when you do it with a tommy gun, you ram the stock into the enemy's gut to knock the wind out of him, then turn it around as you sling an arm over his shoulder and shove the barrel into his gut and hold down the trigger to unload half a drum directly into his body. Something at least better than a slow-motion of an enemy flying back onto the ground or his head exploding before the body falls lifelessly to the ground.
- I'm leaning toward agreeing with you on the multilayered gameplay being promised as well, but it's been a while, so I don't rightly remember. As much as they promised and didn't deliver on, I've pretty much given up on keeping any kind of track of it. I enjoyed playing the Fable series, mainly because I absolutely loved the idea behind it, but so much of it just felt more and more half-hearted and crammed in in each game.
- The available character customization options were indeed rather sad. It was kind of cool that it gave the freedom to have a cross-dressing character with hair styles for the other gender and everything, but some of the arbitrary numbers that had an effect on your "social" stats bothered me and just didn't feel right. I also feel like more of these options should have been seen on the common villagers in various combinations too.



> Ok  to Sarcastic, Cyanide, and anyone who suffered through that rant I'm  sorry for nerding out. Game design is the one thing that I'm somewhat  good at so I can get into it.



Don't even worry about it, man. I'm just glad my comment was interesting enough to warrant a response!

Also, I just thought of a few more to add to the list:
- More control over the physical manifestations your character gets as you increase physical stats. I understand why upping the strength on a female character looks like Charlie the Lumberjack Bodybuilder when you get toward end-tier ranks, but I'd like the option to disable that manifestation a bit. What if I'd rather the aesthetics of my character lean more toward the chick from Lollipop Chainsaw? Why should I be relegated to ranged weaponry and magic?(Don't you dare judge me, you try staring at the ass of an avatar you don't like for over 30 hours!)
- In the same vein as the aesthetic customization above, some of the physical manifestations of your alignment bothered me as well - for example, the horns on the evil male character in Fable 2(or was it 3?), where they just stick out from the forehead and look like you're wearing a cheap devil mask from the local Halloween store. I like that they appear regardless, I'd just put in a way to customize them a bit(trim the horns like Hellboy and put a headband over it, different styles of horns, etc.). 
- More organizations to deal with, whether good or bad. Like the guilds and such in the Elder Scrolls series(mages' guild, thieves' guild, fighters' guild, dark brotherhood, etc.). More than just the Heroes' Guild or whatever it was called.
- Either remove the marriage aspect from the game all together or find some way to have it actually fucking matter in many of the storylines, both side quests and the main quest. And better rewards than a blacked out screen with a few heavily suggestive lines of dialogue and random useless present you get occasionally. Some sort of better incentive to upkeep it if you choose to involve that aspect at all. In all 3 games, it just felt like a damn chore. 
- On the note of the marriage and since these mainly seem to be about aesthetics, more models for the villagers! Why should the special NPCs only get non-cookie cutter body types and clothing styles? For fucks sake, is it really that difficult to put in a variety of clothing and body types and have the villagers randomized while still keeping the special NPCs special?
- Animal companions. The dog in the third one(I think?) was really cool, but why not have some more options? What if I want a bunny? Or a falcon? Or a monkey? Or squirrel? Or a motherfucking tiger? 
- A bigger sandbox to play around in, and a lot more sandbox-y. Something the size of the land of Skyrim would do nicely. Those linear, enclosed paths in the "open world" bothered me to no end. 
- Useful legendary weapons. Even just a couple - surely there were a few heroes in the past that were actually efficient at what they did, yes? I realize that they're mostly for flavor, but so many of them had potential to be both useful_ and _flavorful. 
- Legendary armor/clothing. Why not?
- For that matter, evolving armor/clothing. Why not? Cast a shitload of offensive spells - get some nice damage buffs. Use a gun as your only weapon - reload faster. And so forth, similar to the evolving weapons.

Okay, I think that may be it. Maybe. Probably not. I don't know. 



> I'd  also like to work on an FPS MMO that focuses on being on a ship on a  mostly water covered world. You and your friends crew the ship, explore  the the few remaining land masses, swamplands, and flooded ruins of once  great metropolises. But this is going to take alot more cash than I've  got right now.



I'm not a huge fan of FPS games, but this sounds really cool - especially if some RPG elements got added to it. Maybe a hefty dash of fantasy as well - lots of different and wacky types of guns, the ability to eschew guns all together and go heavy armor and melee combat, some cool skills with various weapons/classes, etc. This idea has TONS of potential, in my opinion.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why would anyone wanna date unlikable losers?


You can be the tsundere one!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> Those are getting more and more popular with the indie guys. The  limited resources they have to use force them to be creative, where the  big guys just throw cash at the project thinking that people are afraid  of fully defined character models and decent writing and atmosphere can  jump off the nearest bridge. But this is a cool idea. Needs to be a bit  more fleshed out and the characters written out a whole lot better than  the cell, but this might be good.



I think there actually is a game that is somewhat like this, but with dreams..it flopped or hasn't released yet because it ain't getting attention in the media. 
I think indie devs make better games. Unchained by publishers' wishes to make it for as wide audience as possible and they think of clever ways to present their ideas.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 29, 2013)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Also, I just thought of a few more to add to the list:
> - More control over the physical manifestations your character gets as  you increase physical stats. I understand why upping the strength on a  female character looks like Charlie the Lumberjack Bodybuilder when you  get toward end-tier ranks, but I'd like the option to disable that  manifestation a bit. What if I'd rather the aesthetics of my character  lean more toward the chick from Lollipop Chainsaw? Why should I be  relegated to ranged weaponry and magic?(Don't you dare judge me, you try  staring at the ass of an avatar you don't like for over 30 hours!)
> - In the same vein as the aesthetic customization above, some of the  physical manifestations of your alignment bothered me as well - for  example, the horns on the evil male character in Fable 2(or was it 3?),  where they just stick out from the forehead and look like you're wearing  a cheap devil mask from the local Halloween store. I like that they  appear regardless, I'd just put in a way to customize them a bit(trim  the horns like Hellboy and put a headband over it, different styles of  horns, etc.).
> - More organizations to deal with, whether good or bad. Like the guilds  and such in the Elder Scrolls series(mages' guild, thieves' guild,  fighters' guild, dark brotherhood, etc.). More than just the Heroes'  Guild or whatever it was called.
> ...




-One of the joys of a fantasy style game with magic in it is that  including that would easily be explained in the game by "just use magic  to lock your body into the way you want"(little cost. not including it  is just lazy.)
-In my opinion the horns should be some sort of  purchasable thing you can get from an evil character. Or you know what,  if you want a plethora of horn choices and evil fashion designer.
-more guilds/factions/organizations should be a given.
-I find the  marriage aspect completely token and hollow. Sadly I feel the same way  about Skyrim's marriage system. If you have time look up a game called  Harvest Moon. In my opinion has one of the best systems for that, but in  a more exploration based game needs some more work.
-The 3rd one  felt way too small. With the first I can feel that they tried to make  something big. and it was ok. But for 3 Lionhead was just being lazy  with mapsize.
-IT MAKES NO SENSE TO NOT HAVE LEGENDARIES! By the 3rd  they have built up this series with some powerful weapons in the  previous games. A quest to uncover them or just have them in there  somewhere to just stumble over exploring would be great. I can somewhat  remember a couple things like that, but it needed alot more. Same with  armor.

Talking about that MMO I want to work on, I was actually  thinking about it in a somewhat futuristic setting. (If you don't want  to be board out of your skull by the ramblings of a madman just skip  this next bit)

Ok, so you're a resident on a planet that has  recently been colonized. Then one day a massive quake tears apart most  of the planet. Entire continents disappear. Now those who are left have  to rebuild, explore their new world, and can join one of the factions  vying for control. Features:
-Resource gathering for trade and crafting
-Control ships ranging from single seat wave bikes to good sized carriers.
-take to the skies in futuristic helicopters(watch fuel consumption)
-Explore flooded ruins of days gone past
-Own your own house and/or business in the few civilized areas
-Build your character with rpg elements
-Obtain exclusive loot from special events

Like  I said before though it'll take a bit more cash to put together and  maintain than I have available. And it needs more work to be something  decent.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I think there  actually is a game that is somewhat like this, but with dreams..it  flopped or hasn't released yet because it ain't getting attention in the  media.
> I think indie devs make better games. Unchained by publishers' wishes to  make it for as wide audience as possible and they think of clever ways  to present their ideas.



That does sound familier, if I dig anything up I'll let you know.  But if I ever get some guys together to work on something I might ask  for a couple ideas from you. I like where you were going with this.

Just  to let you guys know I hope to release a gameplay demo ether next week  or the week after. It's not a coheasive game or anything like that. Just  a combination of my 3D art and scripting abilities(or lack there of)  You can go on my page here:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/johnshadowblade/ and get updates on it  and if you want me to PM you with a download like when it's ready just  let me know. It's nothing impressive, but it's the first step on a long  journey which I call Foxie Studios (end of commercial X3)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 29, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You can be the tsundere one!


Haha, Goes to show how much you know about me.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Haha, Goes to show how much you know about me.


Oh, did you want to be the moe instead?


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2013)

Can I be Curly?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Oh, did you want to be the moe instead?





Imperial Impact said:


> Haha, Goes to show how much you know about me.


.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 30, 2013)

Put Andrew Jackson into it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 3, 2013)

A Friday the 13th game that doesn't suck.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

I was actually thinking of a new idea for a fast paced shooter focused around branching level designs. 

Typical shooter elements. A few different powerups, 1 hit and you're dead, 2 lives at the start with 1 million point extends. That sort of stuff.

8 levels
The branches would be within the levels with different ways to approach them. As in, you may need to adopt the Castlevania mindset and use less orthodox means of defeating enemies and navigating have different terrain. But unlike other games, it'd be seamless and it's up to you to find the multiple entry points on the top and bottom of the main route or just take the easier main route (if you've ever played a classic Sonic, you get the concept. Sonic always had in most levels a faster harder top route, the basic middle route, or the scrub slow bottom route. Kind of the same idea).

I'd probably throw in a high speed section where you're being chased or escaping an explosion finding routes to avoid obstacles.

The weapons would most likely range from standard vulcan, freeway, tail guns, homing, weird ones that seem useless at first, but have advantages in certain more rewarding routes. 

Bosses would be the same every level, but depending which route you end the stage, they'll behave differently. And they'd be supremely difficult right from the first. 

As far as scoring...I got nothing. I can't come up with complex scoring mechanics like Cave and Milestone.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 5, 2013)

I want a new mecha game that's as good as either Custom Robo or Virtual On: Cyber Troopers.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 5, 2013)

an open world zombie survival action game that doesnt suck

it should have- 
far cry 3 first person view
chivalry meele combat 
skyrim customization and world interaction
guild wars 2 voice acting
assassin's creed 4 graphics
far cry 2 gun combat
rusts building

basicaly if the walking dead made a AAA game with a massive budget and the best available team.


----------



## Milo (Dec 5, 2013)

I like to imagine a mirror's edge/dishonored/farcry 3 infusion

mirror's edge gamepleay mechanics (a.k.a parkour), dishonored's structure, and farcry 3's open world and the ability to approach missions whichever way


----------



## john_shadowblade (Dec 5, 2013)

Milo said:


> I like to imagine a mirror's edge/dishonored/farcry 3 infusion
> 
> mirror's edge gamepleay mechanics (a.k.a parkour), dishonored's structure, and farcry 3's open world and the ability to approach missions whichever way



I think that's what Mirror's Edge 2 is going to try and go for.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 6, 2013)

A My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic game that isn't just a second life.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Star_WOLF_


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

A stealth/assassination game with time limits and real consequences to your actions. For example, you're a Russian sniper in the ruins of a German city during WWII, there's a nasty ole general your country would prefer to be quite dead. So you sneak about the ruined city, avoiding guards and obstacles (the guards would have realistic AI of course, no 'huh? what was that noise?' crap). The general moves about on his patrol, you can take him out from various positions. But here's the thing: once you kill him, what then? Everyone in the area will be looking for you. Some of the sniping positions will be setup so it's impossible to escape with your life without meeting certain conditions. And even if you can make the kill and live, should you? It'll make things more difficult in the long run, security will be tighter on future missions but there's more chance of support (the enemy troops will be a mess without their general, it'll take a while for things to stabilise). So do you take the chance or wait to see what the future will bring? Maybe letting him go now will lead to a staff meeting where you can assassinate several key military personal at once with explosives. YOU DONT KNOW.

Ideally this would have a campaign mode with set maps and targets, but give the gaming community a decent level builder and who knows how much content you could play through.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 7, 2013)

I've always wanted to play a multiplayer side scroller that let you play off your teammate's moves. Like have them use a move that triggers one of your abilities and you could basically play off each other's movesets and cause varying effects on the field. 

I feel like there's a game like that already, but I honestly can't think of one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

I think Patapon for the PSP is a similar concept. I THINK.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 7, 2013)

Ace Combat wrapped around a dynamic campaign similar to DID's 1990's Total Air War.

With multiple endings and playable factions like Japan's version of Ace Combat 3.

Please.

If I'm really good, can I also get an online campaign with missions happening simultaneously in realtime?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 7, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Star_WOLF_


YES PLEASE!!

And another F-Zero already!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> (the guards would have realistic AI of course, no 'huh? what was that noise?' crap).


Oh my word I hate this kind of an AI.
It is not intelligence at all. It is a war around you. You hear a stone hitting a wall. You do know what a rock hitting something sounds like, you go to your friend and tell him you heard someone and you go about raising an alarm.

Another thing I don't like is the spotting mechanic in just about every game. They take a set time to recognise you and then shoot you. If you see a figure crouching behind a crate you damn well know he ain't doing what he's supposed to or he's an enemy. Not to mention the absolute lack of peripheral vision.


----------



## Milo (Dec 7, 2013)

an online game that gives you what you want.

to ACTUALLY look cool doing what you're doing. not just from your players perspective, only for every other player to see your character warping around the map, with one foot up, as an incomplete running animation loop


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh my word I hate this kind of an AI.
> It is not intelligence at all. It is a war around you. You hear a stone hitting a wall. You do know what a rock hitting something sounds like, you go to your friend and tell him you heard someone and you go about raising an alarm.



I thought about that too. I figure having the guards spaced out enough so they cant basically gangbang you into defeat would be a good idea. Say you rouse someone's suspicions, they spend a few minutes following the trail of sounds/visual clues before either finding you or concluding it was a rat or something. That's partly why I used WWII as an example, it was before every soldier had some form of wireless communication on him at all times. It's more complicated than guards moving in set patterns, yet simpler than a real person who _fucking saw that Ruskie dammit_.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh I've got one more example of terrible AI.
Far Cry 3...
I climb up a tower and people lose me. How the fuck is that even possible?
They need a logic drive v.1. One way a person can go to, you know where he will go and you can anticipate it.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 8, 2013)

Another Sonic spin-off centered around Dr. Robotnik.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 8, 2013)

Didnt see this thread, here's my post from a similar thread i made.



> Here's a bit of the concept.
> 
> 
> Not sure what genre it would be considered as, it has elements of horror, a smidgen of action, and stealth.
> ...


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 9, 2013)

If I took over EA I'd have DICE make a Battlefield MMOFPS. It would be like Planetside but with modern military warfare. The game would have persistant online servers with hundereds of players going against each other (just imagine MAG but on a much bigger scale). The three factions of the game would be USA, China, and Russia.


----------



## Icky (Dec 9, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> The game would have persistant online servers with hundereds of players going against each other (just imagine MAG but on a much bigger scale). The three factions of the game would be USA, China, and Russia.



...Yeah, that just sounds like MAG.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 9, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Yeah, that just sounds like MAG.



Except allowing tons of more players and playing as actual soldiers instead of mercenaries.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 9, 2013)

I want more games that play like Smash TV.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 9, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Except allowing tons of more players and playing as actual soldiers instead of mercenaries.



So just MAG, but even more people.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Dec 9, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Except allowing tons of more players and playing as actual soldiers instead of mercenaries.



So an up scaled MAG with a different story? What else?


----------



## john_shadowblade (Dec 9, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Here's a bit of the concept.
> 
> 
> Not sure what genre it would be considered as, it has elements of horror, a smidgen of action, and stealth.
> ...



Sounds like it could work, but if handled wrong can become a massive flop, see the latest(I think) vampire game: Dark. And of course keep an eye out for loose plot threads. Just one I noticed: Why would death need to possess corpses? Do those prolonging their lives find some sort of ward or spell that makes it so death can't enter certain places on his own? Just a thought.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 9, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> So an up scaled MAG with a different story? What else?



There could be two additional factions for expansion: A Middle Eastern faction for guerilla warfare and the European Union.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 10, 2013)

john_shadowblade said:


> Sounds like it could work, but if handled wrong can become a massive flop, see the latest(I think) vampire game: Dark. And of course keep an eye out for loose plot threads. Just one I noticed: Why would death need to possess corpses? Do those prolonging their lives find some sort of ward or spell that makes it so death can't enter certain places on his own? Just a thought.



The idea is that Death has next to no physical pressence in our world, he can knock over small things like a wind but thats about it (minus certain powers), to really make an impact like dealing with security forces or destroying the machines he would have to take control of something in the physical world that he has a link to, dead bodies.

The standard enemy will just be security forces and once they are alerted to your pressence they'll call in the juggernaught style class equipped with special gear to see you and hurt you.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 14, 2013)

How about a The Last of Us sequel that takes place 12 years after the original? Also, Ellie would be the protagonist, and you get to play her while she's grown up.


----------



## Outcast (Dec 15, 2013)

Fuckin' Metroid.

I don't care how, just do it or my Wii U will commit suicide.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 15, 2013)

An F-Zero game that takes after Mod Nation Racers and focuses on user made content with crossover DLC from other Nintendo games. I'd buy like 10 WiiU's if this happened.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

If I haven't said it already, Starfox by Sega AM2. They've been in the arcade business far longer than Nintendo with badass marvels of games like Afterburner, Galaxy Force, and Space Harrier predating Starfox. They should be the only ones making it in my opinion...



Antronach said:


> An F-Zero game that takes after Mod Nation Racers and focuses on user made content with *crossover DLC from other Nintendo games.* I'd buy like 10 WiiU's if this happened.



Nix that bolded part and I'd be fucking stoked. I'd buy like...30 Wii U's. Full price. Base model.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't know if Nintendo has done this yet, but a Mario game with these mechanics;

-At the end of each stage, there's a preview via background geography of the next stage (Next world if it's the current world's end boss).
-Instead of simply an iris out or fade to black, your character jumps into the background to enter the level, and from out of the level into the foreground to re-enter the world map.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, it's nice when levels have some sort of continuity between them, like in Sonic 3 or Donkey Kong Country Returns.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, it's nice when levels have some sort of continuity between them, like in Sonic 3 or Donkey Kong Country Returns.


Yeah even certain contrasting transitions still made sense like falling off an assault battery into a random desert.
Love how Gradius, the world would just...dissolve and you'd be on to the next planet. lol


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 15, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, it's nice when levels have some sort of continuity between them, like in Sonic 3 or Donkey Kong Country Returns.



That's one of the best things about DKCR. ^^ Forgot it was in Sonic 3.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2013)

Sonic and Knuckles also if we wanna get detailed.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2013)

Can we post reasonable ideas for game controllers here too?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 19, 2013)

A GTA game that takes place in an original location and would have the biggest map since Daggerfall.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 19, 2013)

Is nobody gonna answer my question about my previous post? In Post #71?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 20, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Can we post reasonable ideas for game controllers here too?



I think that would need a separate thread.

Also, World of StarCraft anyone?


----------



## Milo (Dec 20, 2013)

An online game that forces you to use teamwork out the ass. like, you HAVE to use your mic, and you HAVE to help other teammates get over obstacles and stuff. not just "have this teammate do this thing, and have that one do another thing over there"


----------



## Hooky (Dec 26, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> I think that would need a separate thread.
> 
> Also, World of StarCraft anyone?


Why that's genius! Why not have Team City 2?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Why that's genius! Why not have Team City 2?



Because it might turn into a GTA clone?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 26, 2013)

Says the guy who has Lego City (GTA for kids).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Says the guy who has Lego City (GTA for kids).



Sorry, I meant a "shitty" GTA clone.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 27, 2013)

A co-op dating sim would be interesting.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> A co-op dating sim would be interesting.


Isn't second life pretty much this?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Isn't second life pretty much this?


I thought it was just for chatting and porn, those are generally the only two things about it i hear anyways, like there isn't really a dating part to it since poeple can just have sex in it, but i don't know much of SL.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 27, 2013)

A spiritual successor to Virtual On: Cyber Troopers.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Sorry, I meant a "shitty" GTA clone.



...Lego City.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Dec 28, 2013)

Honestly, I'd take command of DICE and bring forth the next installment in the Section: 8 series. 

RIP TimeGate Studios.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 28, 2013)

No more mario/sonic/call of duty games. No more.

I would like an RTS game based in the modern era where you can design your own units and tactics, within limits so as to not be broken.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'd love to see what other king RPG Bioware could come up with. Maybe something like steampunk, urban fantasy, or an ancient fantasy setting based on sword and sandal fiction.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Grand Theft Streets of Rage. Drive to and from various "missions" in 3D perspective to help extend your gang's turf, then beat up everyone in your path as club beats play in the background in 2D when you finally get there. A 3D-to-2D game would be kind of fun.

Or perhaps a Call of Duty styled game with an RPG-like level progression system.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Or perhaps a Call of Duty styled game with an RPG-like level progression system.



It's called multiplayer.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

I want a game with gameplay that's like a cross between Kingdom Hearts and Zelda. I'm not sure, but I want a balance between those two types of fighting. The artwork would be like a cross between Kingdom Hearts, Durarara!!, and some Shin Megami Tensei game, though normal gameplay would be 3D and the world would be 3D, with only 2D character images and such when talking or something. And I want it to be a part of a game with Kingdom Hearts like style, cinematics and imagery where you play a kid who works for a corporation who's sole purpose is to kill people who do (what we consider morally right in real life) good deeds. In that world, evil is good and good is evil, and your character must kill anyone who does what we in real life consider good. The player is given control of the kid and does a few missions where you go out, find a guy who did a good deed, and torture or kill him. After a few missions of this, the game then shows an old hobo or someone going out preaching that what people are doing is wrong and everyone thinks he's crazy. The police take him down and do a public execution of him. The main character sees this and for some reason can't let it go. He continues to think about the hobo's words, and then he decides to not complete a mission he is tasked with doing. Walking in the alleyways of the streets one night after given a task to kill someone, he sees a strange dark being holding a dagger. It has glowing red eyes, sort of like The Slasher from Durarara!!. The player then must chase after the being into an opening past an alleyway where you fight, only to find that the dark being is a supernatural entity from the heavens there to find out if you truly do have the capability of being a morally good person and invoking change in the world. In order to do so, the being erases the memories of the hobo from the boy's mind after a while of fighting with the being to find out if the boy is serious about it. If the boy is, he'll eventually regain his memories, as if the feelings are true, the hobo's words will have touched his soul, which no memory wipe could affect. The boy faints after this and wakes up in bed at home, and he goes back to working for the corporation like normal. Eventually, he finds it difficult to continue however, and he stops killing. The corporation finds out and orders its men to kill you, and then you the player are given control and have to run away far from the city into the wilderness as a fugitive while the corporation's men give chase. The player continues to run and fight beasts in the wilderness while running, until finally, the boy finds a cave. Inside, he finds the being who you then have to fight again. This time, after winning, the being turns into a blade and grants you its power, considering you worthy. You must then go back, fight back, and take the city over and destroy the corporation, righting the wrongs of the world.
Or so he hopes. But will it really work? Will he invoke change and repair the world?

That's a game I want. That's a game idea I thought up about a year ago and I want to make it.


----------



## amckwolf (Dec 29, 2013)

My idea is a fantasy game similar in control style to Magicka, but on Wii U. Unlike Magicka you would have a party of 5 that controlled differently. The Ranger would use the GamePad's screen to take precision first person aim with the bow, otherwise controlling the same as the pro controller wielding mages. They would be the closest to Magicka controls. Move with one stick, shoot with the other. Choose your spell with the face buttons and d-pad. Then the theif and warrior use the Mote and chuck to fight using motion. Moving with the stick on the chuck and swinging the mote to attack, the warrior could perform a shield bash or block by bringing the mote back and the chuck forward. The theif would be able to steal loot in a similar manner, and use the buttons on the mote or chuck to enter a stealth mode. 
It's all just an idea that came to be based on the many control inputs that the Wii U has available and how each could be used to give each player a unique, yet co-operative experience.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 30, 2013)

A game where your gun is, literally, 8 different weapons at once. Something that has pretty much disappeared from modern shooters.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 31, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> A game where your gun is, literally, 8 different weapons at once. Something that has pretty much disappeared from modern shooters.



I hate futuristic/unrealistic guns but I wouldn't argue against something like this for some reason:

[yt]U7wOX2WqbXE[/yt]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Dec 31, 2013)

One idea that I've been rolling around in my head for a while is a sidescrolling shoot 'm up MMO.
Random drops from enemies could be used to customize your ship, potentially leading to widely varying roles in levels played by a dozen or more players.
For example, one player could fly a large destroyer/bombard ship that needs to be escorted by other players in smaller crafts because its weapon controls are more involved than holding down the fire button.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd like there to be a game similar to Star Fox, but you can customize each ship that's in your squadron.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Jan 12, 2014)

Kosdu said:


> No more mario/sonic/call of duty games. No more.
> 
> I would like an RTS game based in the modern era where you can design  your own units and tactics, within limits so as to not be  broken.



There's 2 games that actually somewhat match this.

First there's the Earth 2160 series. It's set in the future (surprising I know) and I honestly can't tell you the caliber of customization. Haven't played it myself but a guy I know wont shut up about it.

Second there's Fallen Enchantress and it's expansions. It's a fantasy setting with some nice customization, where the units you design is based to your research, but their construction is limited by your cash and resources. Honestly I like the way they did this system.

Sadly I don't know of any in the modern setting. As nice as it would be, developers use this mechanic to go bat shit insane(no offense to any bats in the audiance) and if any critic tries to call them out on it they claim that it's just the choice of the player.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 15, 2014)

The next Mario game needs to have a new gameplay style not experienced before in the main series. Something like, maybe, Mario and Luigi being capable of extreme parkour.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 15, 2014)

A re-release of Tetris Attack on an Internet-enabled device so we can see who the best player really is.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 17, 2014)

An MMORTT for Warhammer Fantasy, would play like Mark of Chaos. The following factions included:

The Empire
Chaos
Dwarves
High Elves
Dark Elves
Wood Elves
Lizardmen
Beastmen
Undead
Orcs & Goblins
Chaos Dwarves
Skaven
Bretonnia
Ogre Kingdoms
Amazons
Kislev
Cathay
Araby
Norse


----------



## john_shadowblade (Jan 18, 2014)

VGmaster9 said:


> An MMORTT for Warhammer Fantasy, would play like Mark of Chaos. The following factions included:
> 
> The Empire
> Chaos
> ...



didn't they try that already and it failed? I could be thinking of something else.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 18, 2014)

A robot fighting game in the vein of Mortal Kombat. Could work as a way to introduce younger teens to the more adult oriented MK level of gore.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd like to see a different kind of war game. This COD And Medal of Honor platform has been done to death. What I'd like to see is this:

You play as an innocent party, a child perhaps. Your city has just been carpet bombed. Your mission is to do whatever it takes to survive and make moral choices along the way. (ie: Save another survivor, or leave them.) Each decision shapes your character and the way they interact with the now devastated world around them.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 19, 2014)

Shoiyo said:


> I'd like to see a different kind of war game. This COD And Medal of Honor platform has been done to death. What I'd like to see is this:
> 
> You play as an innocent party, a child perhaps. Your city has just been carpet bombed. Your mission is to do whatever it takes to survive and make moral choices along the way. (ie: Save another survivor, or leave them.) Each decision shapes your character and the way they interact with the now devastated world around them.



That is quite the excellent idea, I believe.
It would be a good tging if it exposed the horrors of war, itself?


I see stealth as being the main gameplay component.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> A robot fighting game in the vein of Mortal Kombat. Could work as a way to introduce younger teens to the more adult oriented MK level of gore.



One Must Fall.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 19, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> One Must Fall.



But is it any good?

And has anyone made games that can be played by deaf people?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> But is it any good?



I think it was rather well-received.



TransformerRobot said:


> And has anyone made games that can be played by deaf people?



Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 20, 2014)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I think it was rather well-received.
> 
> 
> 
> Dwarf Fortress.



Sorry, I meant to say blind people.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 20, 2014)

Shoiyo said:


> I'd like to see a different kind of war game. This COD And Medal of Honor platform has been done to death. What I'd like to see is this:
> 
> You play as an innocent party, a child perhaps. Your city has just been carpet bombed. Your mission is to do whatever it takes to survive and make moral choices along the way. (ie: Save another survivor, or leave them.) Each decision shapes your character and the way they interact with the now devastated world around them.



So, Spec Ops: The Line?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 22, 2014)

An SSB style fighting game where characters from various video games, comics, anime, cartoons, movies, etc fight against each other.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 23, 2014)

A Friday the 13th game that doesn't suck.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 17, 2014)

How about a new kind of 3D Mario platformer? Something that Mario's never done before (Like what happened when Super Mario Galaxy was put into production). Maybe allow Mario to go anywhere, literally?


----------



## Ra the Fun God (Feb 17, 2014)

*An RPG that compiles all my favourite parts from my most favourite games, and it would take the worlds best speed runner 200 hours at least to finish. 10 blue ray discs long... who cares.*


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 18, 2014)

A game that's essentially a cross between F-Zero and Extreme-G.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 20, 2014)

A furry wrestling game, where you can customize your characters but various animal types like mammals, birds, reptiles, and sharks.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 20, 2014)

VGmaster9 said:


> A furry wrestling game, where you can customize your characters but various animal types like mammals, birds, reptiles, and sharks.



I'd like that, or another furry fighting game in general.

I have an upcoming assignment for college where I have to program an arcade-style game, and I'm thinking of making it like a furry version of Bad Dudes.


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 20, 2014)

How about another F-Zero game.

Wait, that's not reasonable. Nintendo doesn't care about Star Fox or F-Zero any more. Damn.


Well then... Furry Fighting game it is. Preferably in KOF style, I'd take SF style though.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 20, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> How about another F-Zero game.
> 
> Wait, that's not reasonable. Nintendo doesn't care about Star Fox or F-Zero any more. Damn.
> 
> ...



By KOF Style you mean damn near impossible to complete?


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I'd like that, or another furry fighting game in general.



Wish granted
Edit: Not exactly a "furry" fighting game, but it's a good fighting game where you're an anthropomorphic rabbit...
Edit: Also available on steam


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> By KOF Style you mean damn near impossible to complete?


The difficult and intricate combat mechanics and hand-drawn sprites that have more creativity than 3D models. Yes. THAT KOF style.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 20, 2014)

A racing game with decent physics (g-force, aerodynamics, tire grip, etc.) that's similar to Need For Speed: Most Wanted (the good one) in terms of customization and progression.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 20, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> The difficult and intricate combat mechanics and hand-drawn sprites that have more creativity than 3D models. Yes. THAT KOF style.



I'd rather do one in the style of Killer Instinct. Maybe add something silly to it, like if you opponent is a shark, every blow has sushi flying out of them, or tropical fruit if they're a gorilla, etc.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2014)

VGmaster9 said:


> An SSB style fighting game where characters from various video games, comics, anime, cartoons, movies, etc fight against each other.


Oh so "I want to play a game that I'll never get the chance to play"


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd love to see one of those strategy/space management games like Farmville, or whatever, complete with all the "pay to finish this building/task early" stuff.
Except you wouldn't pay with money. The game would use the Wii Balance Board, Kinect thing etc, and you would pay using fitness exercises.
So you want to finish that windmill faster? Work for it lardass.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd also love to see Capcom make spiritual successors of X-men: Children of the Atom and Marvel Super Heroes, one game about the X-men characters and another game about Marvel characters.


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd make the 1,023,121,103,133th zombie survival game!


----------

